# Arm/shoulder strength?



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm getting better, but lately with the SPS I find all of my shots are zipping neatly by the right side of my pop cans.

If I really focus on holding my aim point (sideshooting) on the can, then I hit the can. But most of my shots are going right.

You might say "aim further left" and maybe that's the answer, but I suspect it's something about my release. It does occur to me that, holding the slingshot in my left hand and pulling back, there is a bias for my left arm to swing toward my right arm, which could send my shots to the right. Right?

Do I just need to keep "working out" till my shoulder is strong enough to hold steady? Do I need to adjust something?

Thanks!


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

How long before the release is your left swinging towards your right? If it's early enough, can't you put your left arm back more in direction of your target? And does it feel difficult to keep your arm there? Because if it doesn't feel difficult physically, then you probably have enough strength and it's probably something else.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You said so yourself. When you focus ,you hit the can. If your bands are to heavy, go lighter. In the mean time you can do strength training exercises. Accuracy first. Power second.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I find that with most slingshots I have to point the bands slightly to the right of the target to hit it. I therefore aim with the top of the band-wraps on the upper fork. This is probably because i'm slightly bending the pouch, swinging the shot slightly to the side.

When you aim, look down the bands or your chosen aiming point first. Then, without changing your visual focus point, cast your mind's eye back to your drawing hand and visualise the pouch orientation. Ideally you want to grip the pouch evenly and straight, but it should be at least consistent from shot to shot.

At first it can be beneficial to draw and hold and actually turn your head to see how straight you're holding the pouch. after a while you can just visualise it mentally without turning. After a while of that you will eventually train your hand to take the correct position automatically.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I struggled with looped tubes at first but once I found the length of 20/40s for me everything came together. Wouldn't shoot anything else now. If the tubes are to heavy your accuracy is going to be spotty.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Just keep shooting. It could be a number of things. After a while ... you will figure out what is wrong. Trust me. Just keep zipping ammo down range.


----------



## John McKean (Dec 24, 2010)

Yep, try a quick workout,with rubberband (cable) sets, 3 days per week, to mimic your actual slingshot manuever for added strength &to train the exact position of your slingshot's movement for best form. If shoulders are the problem, try keeping your elbow in,and positioning with your TRICEPS alone, in a downward motion to establish aiming.. In my own case, despite being a 9 time world champion weightlifter (IAWA), I've discovered now in "early middle age" (69 this year),that my delts are "shot", yet if I lock to position with tricep power alone,it's quite easy and with no pain, plus rock steady accuracy!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

working out is never wasted


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

ARRRRGGGHHHHHH!!!!

I was so consistently hitting to the right that I changed my aiming point. right tube of a looped tube setup -- 2040s -- and IM STILL HITTING TO THE RIGHT. by the same amount too!! what am I doing wrong???!


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Where is your anchor point? PM me I have a couple of ideas.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I'm thinking your release might be the problem on this one. I think you are getting a "speed bump" release, causing the ammo to go to the right.

Just my opinion.

Todd


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Like Gray wolf said may be a speed bump...aim to the direction where your shots hit...in your case more to the right..

you may be twisting your wrist.....are you shooting Gangsta style? sideways....if so make sure your top tube covers the bottom

tube as you look at the bands ..seeing only 1 tube.....keeping the shoot square to the world site down the top tube at

the target...Hold the pouch with a lite grip on the ammo..like you was holding butterfly wings together....just release open thumb

finger lightly....don't hold a death grip on the pouch...Just my opinion is all here..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

How are you holding your pouch? Thumb up, thumb down, twisting? Do you have a fixed anchor point, or a floating anchor point?

If I had to guess I would say it's your follow-through. If your release is consistent changing your point of aim should change your point of impact, even if you're speedbumping. You could be letting your shoulder relax too early, pulling the slingshot to the right.

Next time you're shooting try to focus on keeping the slingshot on the can (or whatever you use for an aiming point), even well after you've fired your shot. Take aim, release the shot and continue to aim at the can for a couple seconds. Do this for a while and see if your shots start to line out. Never hurts to work on your follow-through anyway, so even if that's not the problem it shouldn't do any damage, haha.

Also, if you have a way to film yourself shooting that can be very beneficial. If you're doing something funny right at the time of release you'll be able to see it. Good luck and let us know how it's going.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

You guys are so awesome. This really is a great forum of folks. Will try all the above advice, thank you!


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Byudzai, I'm only 1-1/2 hours (about) from St. Louis. We should get together sometime and sling some steel.


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Just to toss in my 2 cents, Id go with the anchor point flaw or not holding the fork square to the bands. Keep in mind that your anchor point isnt just how far you draw back on the bands, it is also how close or far away from your face/body your ammo holding hand is. I was having a similar problem and fixing my form was my solution vs. changing my aiming method. But... strange things do happen when your release isnt consistent. I use the pinch the sides of the ball method. It hurt at first but payed off with time.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Hey guys,

First of all, HUGE shout-out to CJW for being kind enough to spend half an hour with me on the phone going over my technique and answering a dozen newbie questions. Most gracious -- thank you!

I'm still tending toward the right, but after 1. coming up with a new, better anchor point, 2. focusing on follow through, 3. paying extra attention to band alignment, 4. keeping my pouch grip on the ball, not ahead of it, I'm hitting the can instead of the sheet to the right of the can about half the time at 30 feet.

Sniperdom here I come&#8230;.

I also have a bunch of HDPE in the oven right now busily doing nothing at all. I cranked it up to 205 and it's getting sorta soft now.


----------



## Dr Dave (Mar 16, 2014)

I had/have the same problem. I reviewed some of Bill Hays beginner videos. He said to start the draw with both hands low and when at full draw, then - lower your head over the bands to aim and release. This works well for me WHEN I remember to ACTUALLY do it.


----------



## OTT Kinetic Rock (Jun 29, 2014)

On another tack, start at the feet and work your way up..

Are your feet in the right stance?

are your hips where they should be?

I still have not fired my first shot (Slingshot should be here with-in a week or so).

I watched Bill Hays instruction video and he starts first with the stance..

As an additional tid-bit: take your slingshot to a doorway.

Standing near the open door, get in your stance as if you are ready to shoot gangsta style.

Terminate your slingshot forks on the door post.

Are the forks parallel to the floor and flat against the doorpost?

Again, I do not shoot, do not own a gun and have no practical field of experience to give any advice at all..

Just throwing this out there..

If you feel this is a waste of time and effort you can do the same,,

Waiting patiently for the slingshot in my Avatar..


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great question byudzai. I have struggled with this problem and countless others. Every time I think I've got it and tell someone, like Michael and Jodi McClure I hit the neighbors shed. I left their house last night and took a shoestring and made a lanyard. As big as I am I thought I don't need a lanyard. That's what I get for thinking.. My wife used her smart phone to record the position of the slingshot both with and without the lanyard. It's like night and day difference, I'm not hitting 100%, but I'm not scattering or scaring the neighbors dog. If this doesn't work I'm going to head back to darts. I'm wasting the McClures time. The videos on the forum are made by some very talented shooters, so I try not to judge my shooting by theirs. I'm sure these awesome people will help you correct what ever it is you are struggling with. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Sorry to revive a thread, but I've made some progress I thought I'd share:

Bill talks about the "lollipop," keeping the band straight up and down like a lollipop stick right under your target. I think my ability to determine straight up and down is limited when I'm in shooting position, and I noticed that if I make it look -- to my eye -- like the lollipop is leaning slightly left, I'm suddenly freed from my rightward aiming problem. The more I practice like that, the more I think I'm actually straight up and down that way and just fighting with some kind of optical illusion set up by all the lines and head tilting and stuff. Seems like an obvious solution now, and I'm actually shooting the SPS straight also, even though I worked this out with the pocket HTS I absolutely adore from Bill.

Next step I'm working on is disciplining that left arm to lock onto a precise spot on the target instead of hovering somewhere over the can. That's the zen part I think.

Cheers!


----------



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)

I too believe the follow through is VERY IMPORTANT....when I watch my son shooting,this is where he slips up time after time....try and hold it still for a couple of seconds after shooting.


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Make sure your pouch is level to the frame as that can knock the shot off a bit


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag (Dec 5, 2011)

Byudzai said:


> I'm getting better, but lately with the SPS I find all of my shots are zipping neatly by the right side of my pop cans.
> 
> If I really focus on holding my aim point (sideshooting) on the can, then I hit the can. But most of my shots are going right.
> 
> ...


Maybe somethin´s wrong with the patented metal core?


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Im learning just reading alot of good tips thanks . Good shooting Byudzai .


----------

